# Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins



## PixelSign (25. Januar 2011)

*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich möchte für einen Kumpel einen PC zusammenbauen und stoße leider schon direkt am Anfang auf unvorhersehbare Probleme. Ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B soll auf ein ASUS P8P67 (Sandy Bridge) montiert werden. Dabei gibt es Probleme bei der Montage der Backplate (mal abgesehen von einer fehlenden Schraube  ). Auf der Rückseite des Motherboards ragen kleine Pins heraus (siehe Bild im Anhang) und stechen beim Aufsetzen der Backplate in deren Schaumstoffschicht. Beim Anziehen der Schrauben mache ich mir Sorgen das die Schaumstoffschicht nicht dick genug ist und die Pins gegen die Metallplatte drücken und verbiegen, brechen etc.
Ist jemanden von euch dieses Problem bekannt oder ist es überhaupt eins? Über schnelle Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar  .

Grüße, Pixelsign


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2011)

Grad bei Sandybridge wurde ich nichts riskieren. Du konntest etwas WindowColor Folie zurechtschneiden...

Mfg


----------



## F3IIX (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Leg die Backplate doch einfach mal neben die Pins, dann müsstest du ja abschätzen können, ob das passt. Aber im Normalfall sollte das gehen, dafür ist dieser Schaumstoff ja da. Ich hatte zumindest noch keine Probleme mit zu lange Pins oder zu dünnem Schaumstoff. Schlimmer als verbiegen ist aber wohl, wenn die Platte leitet und so einen Kurzschluss produziert.

@Gaming_King

Was hat das mit SB zu tun?


----------



## PixelSign (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*



F3IIX schrieb:


> Leg die Backplate doch einfach mal neben die Pins, dann müsstest du ja abschätzen können, ob das passt. Aber im Normalfall sollte das gehen, dafür ist dieser Schaumstoff ja da. Ich hatte zumindest noch keine Probleme mit zu lange Pins oder zu dünnem Schaumstoff. Schlimmer als verbiegen ist aber wohl, wenn die Platte leitet und so einen Kurzschluss produziert.
> 
> @Gaming_King
> 
> Was hat das mit SB zu tun?



die schaumstoffschicht ist zwar etwas dicker aber durch das anziehen der schrauben kann man schlecht abschätzen wie weit sich die schicht verdichtet. 
habe ich das richtig verstanden das deine backplate auch auf pins aufliegt, es aber keine probleme gibt oder haben sich bei dir an dieser stelle noch nie pins befunden?


----------



## Pikus (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Diese "Pins" sind ja nur die überstehenden kontakte der auf der vorderseite angebrachten bauteile (Ram-bänke usw). Die Mossgummi-schicht ist dafür da, dass diese kontakte nicht miteinander verbunden werden, da das die HW komplett zerstören kann.

Wenn du angst hast, dass die schicht zu dünn ist, würd ich einfach aus gummi eine passende "Matte" zurechschneiden, die du dann zwischen MoBo und BP legst.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Kleb auf die Backplate einfach etwas Tesa (2 oder 3 Lagig) und befestige die Sache.
Um ganz sicher zu gehen kannst du die Backplate dann nocheinmal entfernen und gucken, ob sich die Pins durch das Tesa gedrückt haben


----------



## Mario432 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Bist du dir sicher das da was im Weg ist?
Habe genau das gleiche Board und habe auch den Mugen2 verbaut und das ging perfekt


----------



## PixelSign (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*



Mario432 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das da was im Weg ist?
> Habe genau das gleiche Board und habe auch den Mugen2 verbaut und das ging perfekt



aber bei dir drücken auch die pins in den schaumstoff?


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Passt die Backplate den nur in eine Richtung?


----------



## PixelSign (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*



m_bayer schrieb:


> Passt die Backplate den nur in eine Richtung?



ja, eine falschmontage ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

hatte den kühler 3 monate auf meinem asus P7P55D da haben auch pins in den schaumstoff gedrückt, sind aber keine probleme enstanden, dafür ist der schaumstoff ja da


----------



## Mario432 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Wenn ich nicht so faul und das nicht so eine Arbeit wäre, würde ich das Board ja nochmal ausbauen.
Aber meines Wissens war da überhaupt nichts im Weg, wenn da solche Pins gewesen wären hätte ich auch komisch geschaut, komisch

Also wenn das bei mir auch so war, was es ja müsste da gleiches Board und Kühler, gibt es da null Probleme


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

@PixelSign: Danke, warte noch auf Teile bis ich zusammen bauen kann. Habe aber auch ein Asus, weswegen ich das gerade interessiert verfolge.

Tesa isoliert übrigens prächtig !


----------



## PixelSign (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

also wenn hier einige sagen das es normal ist das pins in den schaumstoff drücken, dann ist das wohl ein falscher alarm von mir. war halt nur etwas überrascht da mir sowas noch nie bei einem zusammenbau aufgefallen ist.
auf jedenfall schonmal vielen dank für eure nützlichen kommentare  ! vllt kann ja noch jemand mit der gleichen hardware config seine erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

Ich habe zufällig die gleiche Konstellation und hatte beim montieren der Backplatte auch die Sorge das ich mir den finalen Kurzschluß mit ein baue.
Aber obwohl die Sache relativ gefährlich aussieht, ist es so das die Gummischicht fest genug ist, dass es eben nicht zu einem Kurzschluß kommt.
Sprich, schnall den Kühler drauf, es funktioniert.
Wenn nicht, will ich nichts gesagt haben  .


----------



## PixelSign (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Backplate drückt auf Mainbord Pins*

genau das wollte ich hören  jetzt muss ich mir bloß noch die fehlende schraube schicken lassen 

danke nochmal an alle!


----------

